# Mic/headphone cord too short



## Tinkadoo

I recently purchased Dragon speech recognition software that came with a headset/mic combo. My problem is my speaker and mic inputs are located on the back of my tower and when plugged in the cord is too short to sit comfortably and use the headset (unless I sit on the floor). My external speaker has a head phone outlet but none for the mic. My question is does anyone have an idea if an adapter exists to extend the length of the cords and ease of unplugging from the back of the tower which sits on the floor in an enclosed cabinet. Maybe desktop speakers that have both mic & headphone ports? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PohTayToez

All you need is a 3.5mm male to female extension cable.  You can get one for a couple of bucks on eBay.


----------



## Tinkadoo

Thank you. So I would need two of these in order for both the mic and headphones to work?


----------



## gamblingman

I would either buy a better mic/headphones combo with a longer cord. Or you could buy an extension cable for the headphones that came with the software. 

Out of curiosity, how long was the cord on the equipment they gave you with the software?

(EDIT) Though you never actually said if its a 3.5mm plugin, but that is what I'd guess it is. Based on the thought that its a 3.5mm plug; yes you will need two cords, as each cord is a separate extension, one for the mic and one for the headphones is most likely what you will need.


----------



## Tinkadoo

The set that came with the software is nice. The cord with dual end mic/ headphone jack is about 3 ft. However my set up has to go over,under around, then into the back of the tower that is enclosed in a cabinet. It is just a bother to pull out the tower each time I want to use the mic/headset. The 3.5 mm cords  I found are 10 feet, so that should be great, instead of getting up and ripping the headphones off each time. I would assume they are just standard size, the ends are like any other mic or headphone set up.

Thank you


----------



## gamblingman

Yeah, no problem. Hope it works out.


----------



## mihir

Try this

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5mm-Audio-Mal...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c16bd8cca#ht_1671wt_764

http://cgi.ebay.com/25-FT-3-5mm-Mal...892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a48c6fb4

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882270026


----------

